# Bedding



## bob (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you guys think that I should use peat moss or wood chips for my new chicks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never used peat moss. Just pine shavings is all I've ever used since they were day old.


----------



## bob (Feb 27, 2013)

Peat moss is good for chicks because it absorbs moisture and the chicks won't choke on it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Peat should be good. Chips sometimes have oils that can overwhelm chicks. I using paper towels - just saying.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use sand, pine shaving are a pain in the butt, and I've never used moss.


----------



## bob (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah I only used wood chips for the ducks and guineas


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I use pine shavings that I get in a bale at Tractor Supply. If I'm using it for peeps, when they are a little bigger, around 3 weeks I will start layering straw to keep the dust down. In the coop I pop one bale of pine and then layer straw over that. They love to dig through straw.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Straw is great for composting chicken poo too. As we've said before.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

I've heard that the dust from Peat Moss can cause problems with their respritory system.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Only if enclosed in a coop without proper ventilation.


----------

